# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Εχω πάθει νευρική ανορεξία;

## Μάρω_ed

Είμαι πολύ καιρό μέλος σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, αλλά κυκλοφορούσα μόνο μέσα σε θέματα παχυσαρκίας, γιατί αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημά μου.
Ηρθα παλεύοντας τα περιττά κιλά μου και πήγαινα πολύ αργά και σταθερά.
Καμάρωνα για τα επιτεύγματά μου. 
Σωστή διατροφή και χάσιμο μισού κιλού την εβδομάδα περίπου.

Απο τις 18 Φεβρουαρίου (πρίν απο 3 εβδομάδες περίπου) που μου συνέβη ένας άσχημος χωρισμός που με πόνεσε και με πονάει πολύ ακόμα, έχω σταματήσει να τρώω....

Την πρώτη βδομάδα, ότι έτρωγα το έβγαζα (όχι ηθελημένα). Ενοιωθα ένα βάρος στο στομάχι και μου ερχόταν εμετός.
Νόμιζα ότι περνάω κάποια ίωση.
Στη συνέχεια, όταν μου μύριζε φαγητό, μου ερχόταν αναγούλα.

Τώρα έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να τρέφομαι με ένα μήλο ή ένα χυμό πορτοκάλι ή ένα κουλουράκι διαίτης για ολόκληρη την ημέρα και να νοιώθω σκασμένη απο το φαγητό.

Κανονικό φαγητό κατάφερα να φάω:
Στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου που πήγαμε με μια φίλη και φάγαμε κινέζικο.
Στις 1 & 2 Μαρτίου που είχαμε πάει εκδρομή με την εταιρεία που εργάζομαι.

Δηλαδή μόνο τα Σ/Κ. Ολη την εβδομάδα τίποτα. Μήλο ή πορτοκαλάδα ή κουλουράκι διαίτης κι αυτά με το ζόρι.
Δηλαδή πρέπει να σκεφτώ "αααα πρέπει να φάω κάτι" για να το κάνω.

Σ' αυτές τις 3 βδομάδες (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Σ/Κ που έφαγα σχεδόν κανονικά) έχω χάσει 7 κιλά. 
Δηλαδή λίγο πάνω απο 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα.

Προς το παρόν μ' αρέσει αυτό.
Ονειρεύομαι τον εαυτό μου να είναι ξανά λεπτός και ανάλαφρος όπως ήμουν παλιά.
Στην αρχή, όταν ήρθα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ ήθελα να φτάσω τα 59 κιλά, αλλά τώρα άρχισα να ονειρεύομαι τα 50.

Δεν θέλω να φάω.
Δεν πεινάω. Δεν "λιγουρεύομαι" κάτι.
Η μυρωδιά του φαγητού (άν τρώει κάποιος δίπλα μου) μου φέρνει αναγούλα.

Ξέρω ότι 3 εβδομάδες χωρίς φαγητό είναι πολύ (καπνίζω κι όλας και πίνω καφέδες σκέτους).
Αλλά *δεν* θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι δραστικό για να επανέλθω στην προηγούμενή μου διατροφή αν δεν φτάσω τους στόχους μου.
Σκέπτομαι δηλαδή να αρχίσω τις προσπάθειες ελέγχου της κατάστασης όταν φτάσω τα 55 κιλά για να φρενάρω μαλακά στα 50.

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε:

1. Αυτό είναι αρχή νευρικής ανορεξίας;;;;
2. Σε πόσο καιρό κινδυνεύω να πάθω υπογλυκαιμικά επεισόδια;;;
3. Θα μπορέσω να το ελέγξω όταν φτάσω τα 55 κιλά;;; (είμαι 71 τώρα).
4. Τι κίνδυνοι υπάρχουν γενικώς γιατί οδηγώ πολύ και δουλεύω πολύ.
5. Εχει καταφέρει κανείς να ελέγξει τέτοια κατάσταση χωρίς τη βοήθεια ειδικών;;;
6. Πόσα κιλά την εβδομάδα χάνουν συνήθως οι ανορεξικοί;;;

Σημείωση: Εχω πρόβλημα πολύ ψηλής πίεσης που προέρχεται απο άγχος και νεύρα και παίρνω αντιϋπερτασικά, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δημιουργηθεί κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα σε σχέση με αυτό;;;

Κάθε πληροφορία είναι χρήσιμη.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καταρχήν να σου θυμίσω ότι εδώ δεν είμαστε ειδικοί και σαφώς και ό,τι λέμε προέρχεται απο εμπειρία ή από μελέτη.

Πλήρεις και επιστημονικά εμπεριστατωμένες απαντήσεις μπορείς να πάρεις μόνο από γιατρούς.

Τώρα όσο αφορά αυτά που ρωτάς και με βάση ό,τι έμαθα από τη δική μου κατάσταση έχω ν' απαντήσω τα εξής:

1. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρχή νευρικής ανορεξίας και βασικά δε γνωρίζω και κατά πόσον είναι επιστημονικά δόκιμο ν' αποκαλέσεις έτσι αυτο που σου συμβαίνει.Ξέρεις τα όρια σε αυτές τις παθήσεις είναι λίγο εύπλαστα.Μην αυθυποβάλλεσαι λέγοντας ότι εγώ τώρα έχω αυτό ή το άλλο.

Απλά, σίγουρα, πρόκειται για μια διατροφικη αναστάτωση που νομίζω ότι έχει καθαρά ψυγογενή χαρακτήρα ( άγχος, χωρισμός, θλίψη, αυτοαμφισβήτηση, έμμεση προσβολή της εικόνας μας μέσω του χωρισμού κτλ )

2. Δε νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός των ημερών είναι συγκεκριμένος για όλα τ' άτομα.Ποικίλλει ανάλογα με τη δραστηριότητα που κάνουν, τους ρυθμούς της ζωής του γενικότερα.Γενικά αν μείνεις κάποιες μέρες χωρίς τροφή και δεν παίρνεις καθόλου ενέργεια,από κάπου, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι το ενδεχόμενο να λιποθυμίσεις είναι κάτι παραπάνω από βέβαιο.

Επίσης σε αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει και το ποτό.Αν καταναλώνεις μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορείς κάλλιστα να πάθεις υπογλυκαιμία.

3. Αν φτάσεις στα 55 κιλά με τον ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο τότε σίγουρα θα μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.Κι αυτό γιατί η μετάβαση στα λίγα κιλά έγινε με ελεγχόμενο - διατροφικά σωστό τρόπο,οπότε με το ίδιο τρόπο θα διαμορφωθεί και η διατροφικη σου συμπεριφορά: <<ελεγχόμενη>> ( από εσένα ).
Απώλειες βάρους με << βίαιο>> τρόπο, μόνο προβλήματα φέρνουν και μετά το διπλάσιο βάρος.Το θέμα είναι να χάσεις και να είσαι καλά,όχι να χάσεις και να έχει ένα σωρό άλλα προβλήματα που να μη σε αφήνουν να χαρείς το αποτέλεσμα.

4. Απλό!Να πέσεις κάτω.Τόσο απλό.Να λιποθυμήσεις.Να πάθεις μια υπογλυκαιμία ή ακόμα χειρότερα ν΄αποκτήσεις με τον καιρό μια αναιμία και μετά για να έρθεις σε κανονικά επίπεδα να παίρνεις συμπλήρωμα.

5. Οι ειδικοί δρουν βοηθητικά αλλά όχι πάντα.Πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον να είναι ειδικευμένος σε διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής και να σου κάνει και σαν άνθρωπος.ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ:Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις τη νοσηρότητα μιας κατάστασης και να είσαι σε θέση να δεχθείς τη βοήθεια.Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η βοήθεια αυτή θα προέρχεται πάντα από έναν ειδικό.

Μπορεί εσύ η ίδια να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να πεις:Σήμερα για να πας στη δουλειά και για να πηγαίνεις πάντα πρέπει να σε ταϊσω.Αν θες να ζήσεις φάε αυτό αλλιώς λιώσε...Θέλει αυτό το κλικ στο μυαλό σου για να το ξεπεράσεις.

6. Αυτό πάλι δεν είναι συγκεκριμένο.Δε χάνουν μόνο καθαρό λίπος.Χάνουν και πολύτιμα συστατικά.Μύες,υγρά κτλ.Σου είπα το θέμα δεν είναι να χάσεις το βάρος.Το θέμα είναι να διώξεις το περιττό και να σου μείνει το <<καλό>> βάρος.

Με ασιτία ή νηστεία μπορείς να χάσεις ακόμα και 10 κιλά το μήνα ή και παραπάνω,δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί και πόσο αντιστέκεται το κάθε σώμα.ΑΛΛΑ θα έχεις χάσει και μαλλιά,και τη λαμπερότητα του προσώπου σου,θ αποκτήσεις ξηρό δέρμα κτλ...Θέμα χρόνου είναι να πέσεις κάτω...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως με την πρακτική μου γνώση και να μη σε μπέρδεψα.

Ευχαριστώ..


Φιλικά...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εχω την εντυπωση οτι με την ενασχοληση μας με το φορουμ και τον βομβαρδισμο τελευταιως απο τηλεορασης με 3 εκπομπες τη βδομαδα με θεμα την νευρικη ανορεξια, βλεπουμε παντου γυρω μας νευρικη ανορεξια...

θα συμφωνησω σε ολα σχεδον με τον Κλεανθη, εχω να προσθεσω ομως, αφου τονισω για αλλη μια φορα οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ, οτι εκτος απο την νευρικη ανορεξια υπαρχει και η παλια καλη απλη ανορεξια...
κατα τη γνωμη μου , αυτο που σου συμβαινει σε σχεση με το φαγητο, ειναι οτι σου κοπηκε η ορεξη λογω των προσφατων γεγονοτων...
αυτη ειναι μια απο τις βασικες διαφορες ανορεξιας με την νευρικη ανορεξια...
στην αρχη της διαταραχης , ο ανορεκτικος κανει προσπαθεια να μη τρωει για να μη παχυνει ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ...και οδηγειται πολυ σταδιακα στο κοψιμο της τροφης, δεν ξυπναει ξαφνικα μια μερα και το ραβει...
αυτο συμβαινει πολυ αργοτερα οταν εχει κανει τοση ζημ,ια στον οργανισμο του που δεν μπορει να δεχτει τροφη πλεον....
ουτε με βουλιμια θα το συνεκρινα αυτο που σου συμβαινει, αφενος γιατι δεν εχεις υπερφαγικα επεισοδια και αφετερου γιατι ο βουλιμικος ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ εμετο για να μη παχυνει, δεν κανει αυτοματα εμετο γιατι τον αηδιαζει το φαγητο...

επισης, το πιο βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της ανορεξιας.
η διαταραχη αφορα νεαρα ατομα. ξεκιναει τοτε, ασχετα αν τα ταλαιπωρει αρκετα χρονια μερικες φορες...

οσο για το κομματι του εαυτου σου που εγκρινει αυτο που γινεται τωρα με το φαγητο, θελω κι εγω να τονισω αυτο που σου ειπε ηδη ο κλεανθης...
με τετοιες λυσεις ασιτιας ξεφορτωνεσαι τα χρησιμα κιλα σου οχι τα αχρηστα...αυτα που θα σε βοηθουσαν να εχεις εναν γρηγορο μεταβολισμο και να μπορεις να χανεις και στο μελλον κιλα και να μη τα ξαναβαζεις..
και βεβαια, οτι αν ισορροπησεις με τα τωρινα σου προβληματα και κανεις πως ξανατρως κανονικα, θα βαζεις ταχυτατα αυτα τα κιλα που χανεις με αυτον τον τροπο...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Παιδιά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει κολήσει το μυαλό μου.
Εγώ που τα είχα 400, κι έδινα τόσες συμβουλές στους άλλους.... δεν θέλω να βάλω στο στόμα μου τίποτα για να μην πάρω γραμμάριο. Κι αυτό το 'δεν θέλω" το έχω μεταφράσει σε αναγούλα στη σκέψη του φαγητού.
Που ανησυχούσα ότι "τρέχω" αν έχανα πάνω απο *500 γραμμάρια τη βδομάδα*, τώρα χάνω *600-800 την ημέρα* και χαίρομαι !!!!
Χθές, που ήταν πρώτη μέρα περιόδου, έχασα μόνο 100 γραμμάρια (αντί να με δείξει παραπάνω η ζυγαριά) και συγχίστηκα.... Σήμερα άλλα 600 κάτω και ηρέμησα.
Σαν να έφαγα μια τουβλιά κατακούτελα κι άλλαξα τρόπο σκέψης.

Απο τη μιά θέλω να κάνω κάτι για να το φρενάρω και να ξαναμπώ στο σωστό ρυθμό αδυνατίσματος, κι απο την άλλη.... μ' αρέσει που πλέουν τα ρούχα επάνω μου και *δεν θέλω* να το σταματήσω.
Μου άρεσε προχθές που συναντήθηκα με τον πρώην και φόραγα ένα στενό τζήν (επιτέλους ξανά στο 48 νούμερο) κι ένα μπλουζάκι που δεν πέταγαν "ψωμάκια" στη μέση και στο στομάχι μου. Το πρόσεξε και μου είπε "τι το έκανες το στομάχι σου? το χώνεψες?" :)

Σήμερα θα φύγω εκδρομούλα. Το τριήμερο έχω κανονίσει να πάω για σκί. Φυσικά όλο και κάτι θα αναγκαστώ να φάω εκεί πάνω με την παρέα, γιατί έχει και πολλά πανηγύρια που θα πάμε με τους φίλους μου. (κάθε βράδυ, αρχίζοντας απο απόψε, μέχρι και την Καθ. Δευτέρα έχει γλέντι και τραπέζωμα).
Αλλά θα πλακωθώ στο σκί που καίει πολλές θερμίδες, είναι και σπόρ που γυμνάζει όλο το σώμα, κι ελπίζω την Τρίτη που θα γυρίσω να είμαι ακόμα καλύτερα. Να μου πλέει ΚΑΙ το 48 νούμερο τζήν, αλλιώς θα πάθω κρίση!!!!

Ξέρω ότι η νευρική ανορεξία είναι πρόβλημα που χτυπάει κυρίως στην εφηβία (κι αυτή την ηλικία την έχω ξεπεράσει πρίν απο 30 χρόνια) αλλά σίγουρα κάτι ξεχαρβαλώθηκε μέσα στο μυαλό μου με το σόκ.

Αυτό που παρατηρώ σε μένα όμως, είναι ότι κάτι τέτοια μεγάλα σόκ με χτυπάνε πάντα στο θέμα του φαγητού.
Την προηγούμενη φορά που είχα περάσει μια τέτοια κατάσταση (πρίν 10ετία και βάλε), είχα πέσει με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό και το ποτό, με αποτέλεσμα απο 48 κιλά να γίνω 98. Πήρα 50 κιλά !!!!

Τώρα με χτύπησε αντίστροφα.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Νεώτερα:

Μετά το τριήμερο στα γλέντια, τα φαγοπότια (κυρίως ποτό) και σκί κατάφερα να γυρίσω μόνο 1,6 κιλά βαρύτερη αλλά τα έχασα μέσα στις επόμενες 2 ημέρες (βοήθησαν και λίγο τα καθαρτικά).
Κράτησα μια μέρα πλήρη αφαγία, χθές έφαγα (αναγκαστικά γιατί είχα πάει ταξίδι με το αφεντικό μου για δουλειά) μια σαλάτα ρόκα-παρμεζάνα και μια φέτα πολύσπορο ψωμί και σήμερα πάλι τίποτα.
Ευτυχώς έφυγε το 1,6 κιλάκι απο πάνω μου γρήγορα !!!!!

Το σπουδαίο νέο είναι ότι........
....... σήμερα αγόρασα παντελόνι νούμερο 44 !!!!!!!!!
(τα Νο 48 που είχα μου πέφτανε πιά και το 46 που δοκίμασα έκανε "φουφούλα" στον ποπό, οπότε πήρα το 44 που μου είναι τσίτα τώρα αλλά σε καμμιά βδομάδα θα είναι ΑΨΟΓΟ!!!!)

Επίσης αγόρασα και 2 μπλουζάκια σε μέγεθος Small που είναι άψογα πάνω μου!!!!! 

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πώς γίνεται, απο τη μια βδομάδα στην άλλη να έχω παραμείνει στα 71 κιλά, αλλά τα ρούχα μου να πλέουν.
Μάλλον μάζεψα σε πόντους λόγω του σκί.

Αύριο θα γραφτώ και στο γυμναστήριο για να χάσω κι άλλο.
Εχω τρελλαθεί απο τη χαρά μου !!!!!!

Είναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ το συναίσθημα να μπαίνεις σε μαγαζί και να ΜΗΝ ψάχνεις το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος για να δοκιμάσεις.
Είναι ΥΠΕΡΟΣΟ το συναίσθημα να ζητάς απο την πωλήτρια να σου φέρει στο δοκιμαστήριο ένα νούμερο πιό ΜΙΚΡΟ απο αυτό που είχες πάρει για να δοκιμάσεις !!!!!!

----------


## dexa

MΑΡΩ 1ον τα ονειρα τυπου ...''τωρα θελω να γινω 50...'' να σταματησουν τωρα!!!!!!!1
Φτανει !!!Νομιζω οτι εχεις ξεφυγει επικυνδυνα!!!
Ξεχασες πολυ λεγαμε οτι καλα ειναι να χασουμε τα κιλα μας,αλλα βασικο ειναι να εχουνε την υγεια μας για να τα χαιρομαστε????!!!!ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕς?????
Θυμασαι την Ναταλια που ελεγε ειμαι ανορεξικη και χαιρομαι?!
Η ναταλια εχει παρα πολυ καιρο να φανει εδω μεσα ,μηνες νομιζω......εσυ τι λες να εγινε......
Αντε Μαρω !!!!Δωσε μια μπατσαρα στον ευατο σου και συνερθε!!!!
Δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να ερθει η μερα να ρωταω που ειναι η Μαρω και να μην μου απανταει κανεις!!!!!Δεν θελω να χαθεις Μαρω και θελω να εισαι καλα !!!!!!!!
Σε παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## toutou

Dexa μου τι κάνεις?
Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω κακιά, αλλά η Μάρω είναι αρκετά μεγάλη γυναίκα για να καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτά που γράφει είναι τουλάχιστον χαζά.
Διακρίνω μια περίεργη τάση της στο forum, αλλά δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ για να μη το παρατραβήξω.
Όταν κοντεύεις 50 χρονών και δίνεις τέτοια παραδείγματα ακόμη και σε 16χρονα που συμμετέχουν εδώ τότε....

----------


## toutou

Ασ με βοηθήσει κάποιος με αυτό το ticket!!!
Έχω χάσει τρία κιλά και δεν μπορώ να σας δείξω τη χαρά μου!!!!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

@ toutou
Δεν προσπαθώ να δώσω παραδείγματα σε κανέναν.
Τον πόνο μου λέω. 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.
Προσπαθώ όμως να αντιμετωπίσω τα πράγματα βλέποντας και την ευχάριστη πλευρά τους (μικρότερο νούμερο στα ρούχα, αλλαγή στην εμφάνιση κλπ) για να μη μαυρίσω εντελώς την ψυχή μου. Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ περιθώριο για άλλη μαυρίλα.....

Εκανα σωστή διατροφή κι έχανα αργά και σταθερά (αν παρακολουθήσεις ότι έχω γράψει ένα χρόνο τώρα στο φόρουμ) αλλά τώρα με αυτό που μου συνέβη, κάτι πειράχτηκε μέσα στο μυαλό μου και κόλησα άσχημα με το θέμα "βάρος", χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να ξεκολήσω κι ας καταλαβαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει.
Δεν είναι λίγο το να σε παρατάει ο άνθρωπός σου, στα 46 σου χρόνια, λέγοντάς σου "χωρίζουμε γιατί βρήκα άλλη 3 χρόνια (!) πιό μικρή, πιό όμορφη και πιό λεπτή...."
Εκεί κάτι σου γυρίζει μέσα στο μυαλό.... Παίρνεις ανάποδες.... Οσο λογικός και συγκροτημένος άνθρωπος και να είσαι....

Τέλος πάντων....

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να φάω ακόμα κανονικά και η απώλεια βάρους συνεχίζεται.
Οχι με τους ρυθμούς που ήταν στην αρχή φυσικά. Τώρα έχω πάει στα 100-200 γραμμάρια απώλειας την ημέρα, αλλά συνεχίζεται.
Και δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλα περιθώρια λίπους για να χάσω. Πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να το φρενάρω στα επόμενα 5-6 κιλά. Δεν πρέπει να χάσω ουτε γραμμάριο παραπάνω. (πρεπει να διορθώσω και το τικεράκι μου. Να το ξαναβάλω στα 59 κιλά στόχο, γιατί στα 55 θα είμαι σκελετός..... Ηδη τώρα άρχισαν να φαίνονται κόκκαλα)
Αλλά δεν πρέπει και να ξαναπάρω τα κιλά που έχασα.
Τουλάχιστον ας μου μείνει και κάτι καλό από όλο αυτό που πέρασα!!!

Υ.Γ. Που αφορά το "Μεγάλη, χοντρή και άσχημη"....
Χθές βράδυ, είχα πάει κομμωτήριο, χτενίστηκα και μετά πήγα σε μια φίλη που είχα να τη δώ πρίν απο τα Χριστούγεννα (σκληρά εργαζόμενες και οι δύο και μένουμε αρκετά μακρυά).
Φόραγα ένα απο τα καινούρια (στενά πλέον) παντελόνια μου και ένα επίσης καινούριο κρουαζέ μπλουζάκι, κοντό και στενό.
Η ίδια, δεν με γνώρισε!!!! Οταν κατάλαβε ποιά είμαι, μου ζήτησε να περπατήσω για λίγο πάνω-κάτω μέσα στο σαλόνι της για να με δεί καλά..... κάθησε σε μια πολυθρόνα, με ανοιχτό το στόμα (στην κυριολεξία) με κοίταζε, και μουρμούραγε... "δεν το πιστεύω, δεν το πιστεύω, έχεις γίνει μια θεά. Ομορφη, αδύνατη, υπέροχη!"

Αργότερα ήρθε και η κόρη της, 17 ετών.... με χαιρέτησε σαν να με έβλεπε για πρώτη φορά (δεν με γνώρισε κι αυτή) κι όταν της είπα ποιά είμαι... έπεσε στην αγκαλιά μου και με φίλαγε.
Το κορυφαίο;;;
Η μικρή με ρώτησε αν πήγα σ' εκείνη την εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση (το swan εννοούσε) που σε αδυνατίζουν, σε μεταμορφώνουν και σε κάνουν όμορφη!!!

----------


## toutou

Μάρω...
Ξέρω την ιστορία σου, μιας και συναντιόμαστε και σε άλλο φόρουμ.
Κατλαβαίνω όλο σου το πρόβλημα και πίστεψε με, έχω περάσει και εγώ από περιόδους ασιτίας και βουλιμίας χάνοντας κιλά και νιώθωντας υπέροχα παρόλο που ηξερα ότι είναι λάθος.
Ο λόγος που σου μίλησα έτσι, είναι γιατί εδώ μέσα μπαίνουν κοριτσάκια μικρά που ψάχνουν μια κατεύθυνση και πιθανότατα λοξοδρομούν διαβάζοντας από μια μεγάλη γυναίκα να αισθάνεται καλά τρώγοντας ένα μήλο την ημέρα.
Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις τη δυναμη να σταματήσεις, έχουν την ίδια όμως κάποια άλλα κορίτσια που βρίσκονται σε επικίνδυνες ηλικίες?

----------


## smile002

me olo to 8arros pou mporw na parw, dedomenou oti eimai 17 k molis exw ksefygei apo to tripaki ths anoreksias...apla 8a h8ela na pw sth marw oti to shmantiko den einai na se blepoun omorfh oi alloi, mikroi k megaloi...to shmantiko einai na agaphseis ton eayto sou gi ayto pou einai k na prospa8eis na ton allakseis se logika plaisia an den einai klinika ygihs..tote mono 8a mporeis na xareis ena fysiologiko swma akoma kanoniko h k lepto...tote 8a aktinobolei h xara mesa sou k 8a bgainei pros tous gyrw sou...epishs, epeidh proseksa oti exeis mia eksarthsh apo th zygaria (k oi hlektronikes einai oi pio psyxof8ores) prospa8hse na zygizesai mia fora stis 3 meres gia arxh k meta 1 fora th bdomada...egw zygizomoun 5-6 fores th MERA k opws esy trelenomoun an epairna se mia mera 100-200 grammaria...!!8elw na katalhksw sto oti h zwh mas einai mikrh k ey8raysth gia na peristrefontai ola gyrw apo ta kila..de lew na einai kaneis xontros, omws me mia isorrophmenh diatrofh k askhsh 8a exeis eykola ena swma omorfo, psyxologia kalh k to myalo sou hremo.giati apo ena shmeio k meta to opoio de 8a katalabeis, se elegxei to myalo sou k h zygaria k ta grammaria k oi 8ermides...enw kanonika esy prepei na elegxeis ayta analoga me tis biologikes sou anagkes...ola ayta ta eipa epeidh an k mikrh eixa thn empeiria na xanw mexri 800 grammaria th mera wspou eftasa 37 kila (me ypsos 1,65) k meta den tolmousa na piw oute nero gia na mh stenaxwrhsw thn "agaphmenh mou afentra", th zygaria...


mh xa8eis..
filika,
ena koritsi pou eprepe na ma8ei na xamogelaei:)

----------


## gourounaki_ed

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΦΟΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΗΒΕς αλλα και με την Μαρω.Καλα κανει κ 8ελει να αποδειξει σε εναν μαλ#$%α οτι αξιζει κ αυτη οτι ειναι πο8ιτη οτι δεν ειναι για ΠΕΤΑΜΑ.γιατι παντα οι αντρες κοιτανε τις λεπτοτερες κ πιο νεες απο τι βλεπω.πολυ καλα κανει κ αδυνατησε να δουν καποιοι οτι τπτ δεν μενει σα8ερο.ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕΙ ελεγε ο Ηρακλειτος!!Μαρω ποσα κιλα εφτασες 8ιμαμε εισουν 74 αν δεν κανω λα8ος εχασες κιαλλα?
Κια γω δεν περνω τπτ πια ουτε φαρμακα κλπ αλλα μου εχει κοπει η ορεξη εντελως με το ζορι τροω.Χερομε που λεπτενω κ παω αλλα ολη μερα νιο8ω ζαλαδες.8ελω να χασω φυσιολογικα βαρος για αν ειμαι υγιεις και να αρεσω στον εαυτο μου περιισοτερο.8ελω να φτασω το πολυ 64 κιλα........

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Μετά απο ένα και πλέον μήνα εξαφάνισης (η δουλειά βλέπετε) επιστροφή στην αγαπημένη μου παρέα.

Εχετε δίκιο ότι βλέπουν και μικρά κορίτσια. Το θέμα όμως είναι το ΤΙ βλέπουν.
Αν ήμουν μια αδύνατη του στύλ "πετσί και κόκαλο" και έγραφα ότι θέλω να χάσω το πετσί και να μείνω μόνο με το κόκκαλο τότε θα είχατε δίκιο.
Είχα όμως τα κιλάκια μου.

Απο όσα έχω διαβάσει, τόσο εδώ μέσα, όσο και σε διάφορα άρθρα σχετικά με τις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής, αναγνωρίζω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα μετά το σόκ, τα όσα διαδραματίστηκαν τότε και όσα άκουσα τότε.
Για να πάω σε ειδικό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στην παρούσα φάση γιατί και τα οικονομικά δεν διαθέτω και δεν θέλω να το κάνω ακόμα, αφού έχω ακόμα κιλά για χάσιμο.
Αν όμως δώ ότι φτάνω σε σημείο που κινδυνεύει η υγεία μου, φυσικά και θα το κάνω.

Στον ένα μήνα λοιπόν που έλειψα απο την παρέα, έχω σταθεροποιηθεί στα 64-65 κιλά. Αυτό όμως το έχω πετύχει με λάθος τρόπο και το ξέρω ότι έχω κάνει λάθος.
Δηλαδή.... επειδή (όπως κάπου έχω ξαναγράψει) η δουλειά μου κάποιους μήνες το χρόνο απαιτεί πολλά ταξίδια και έντονη κοινωνική ζωή... δηλαδή πολύ φαγητό και ποτό, όλο αυτό το μήνα μετά απο κάθε τέτοια εκδήλωση όπου ήμουν αναγκασμένη να φάω και να πιώ πολύ, κατέφευγα σε ακυρωτικές μεθόδους όταν γύρναγα στο σπίτι μου ή στο δωμάτιό μου στο ξενοδοχείο.
ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.
Ηθελα όμως να μην πάρω γραμμάριο απο όλα αυτά, για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω το χάσιμο κιλών με φυσιολογική διατροφή μετά τον μήνα της υπερ-εργασίας.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, σε αυτό το μήνα με το πολύ φαγητό (και μιλάμε για ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ φαγητό), ΠΗΡΑ 2 κιλά τα οποία έχω ήδη ξαναχάσει και τώρα συνεχίζω απο εκεί που είχα μείνει.
(π.χ. άλλες χρονιές σε τέτοιους μήνες έχει τύχει να πάρω και 10-12 κιλά!!!)

Επίσης, αυτό το μήνα δεν είχα πάει καθόλου στο γυμναστήριο, το οποιο ξανάρχισα απο την περασμένη βδομάδα.
Αυτό που είχα παρατηρήσει με τη γυμναστική ήταν ότι παρ' όλο ότι ΔΕΝ με είχε βοηθήσει να χάσω βάρος την εποχή που δεν έτρωγα καθόλου (δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται αυτό), δηλαδή τα κιλά χανόντουσαν απο την αφαγία όχι απο τη γυμναστική, είχε αλλάξει το σχήμα του σώματός μου προς το καλύτερο και αυτό μου άρεσε. Ετσι προσπάθησα να φρενάρω την αφαγία και το κατάφερα.

Τώρα είμαι πάλι 64 κιλά (με ύψος 1,66) και απο αυτή την εβδομάδα ξαναμπαίνω στη φυσιολογική διατροφή.
Δηλαδή δημητριακά, φυσικούς χυμούς, γάλα, σαλάτες, πρωτεϊνη κλπ σε σωστές ποσότητες και συνδυασμούς και στις σωστές ώρες (κυρίως!).
Ελπίζω λοιπόν σύντομα πλέον, να φτάσω τα 59 που είναι και ο στόχος για το ύψος μου και να σταθεροποιηθώ εκεί κοντά. Δηλαδή κάπου στα 55-59 κιλά νομίζω ότι θα είμαι καλά.

Οι γονείς και οι φίλοι μου λένε ότι τώρα είμαι πάρα πολύ καλή και να μη χάσω άλλο. Αλλά εγώ νοιώθω ότι χρειάζεται μια μικρή απώλεια ακόμα. Θα δοκιμάσω να τα χάσω και να δώ πώς φαίνομαι (πάντα σε συνδυασμό με τη γυμναστική). Αν δεν μου αρέσω στα 55-59 κιλά, το πιό εύκολο πράγμα είναι να πάρω 4-5 !!!

----------


## smile002

Μάρω χαίρομαι που συνειδητοποιείς οτι οι ακυρωτικές μέθοδοι δεν είναι και ό,τι σωστότερο...απλά εύχομαι αυτό το "άλλο λίγο" που θες να χάσεις να μη σε παρασύρει κ γίνει κ "άλλο λίγο" μετά από κάποιο καιρό, με λίγα λόγια να μη σε παρασύρει ο αριθμός ή ο ρυθμός απώλειας...γιατί εμένα αυτό μου συνέβη, όταν έβλεπα τα νούμερα να πέφτουν..επίσης γνωρίζεις κ εσύ ότι για να χάσεις σωστά και υγιεινά χρειάζεται να μη στερείται ο οργανισμός, γιατί θα νιώθει ότι απειλήται με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνει τον μεταβολισμό και να αποθηκεύει ότι του δίνεις σε λίπος κ να χάνεις μετά μυικό ιστό.επίσης σε περιόδους αφαγίας ο οργανισμός μετατρέπει το μυικό ιστό σε γλυκόζη αφού δεν έχει τι άλλο να κάψει.κ αυτό δε βοηθά γιατί όσο περισσότερο ποσοστό σε μυς έχει κάποιος τόσο καλύτερος είναι κ ο μεταβολισμός του.είναι σχεδόν ίδιος ο στόχος σου με αυτόν της κολλητής μου η οποία είναι 1,78 κ 70κγ κ παλεύει να φτάσει τα 65...κ της έχω φάει κ αυτηνής τ αυτιά τρόπον τινά, για να μη χάσει τον έλεγχο...φυσικά αυτή όπως κ εγώ είναι στην εφηβεία ακόμα κ δεν συγκρίνεται με την ωριμότητα που θα έχεις εσύ κ τον αυτοέλεγχο...απλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και δη στην εποχή μας οι ισορροπίες όσον αφορά το τι ελέγχεις κ πού αρχίζεις να ελέγχεσαι είναι πολύ λεπτές και τα όρια δυσδιάκριτα...

καλή επιτυχία στο στόχο σου σου εύχομαι :)
(K αν υιοθέτησα διδακτικό ύφος δικαιολόγησέ το, απλά ξέρω ότι θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα περάσει ποτέ ό,τι πέρασε, κάτι βέβαια που δε θα με είχε οδηγήσει κ εδώ :) )

----------


## alalumaki

Μάρω, χαίρομαι που συνήλθες, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο στόχος των 55 είναι πολύ χαμηλός. Είμαι και εγώ 1.66, και νομίζω ότι και εσύ είσαι 40 ή κάπου εκεί. Το ιδανικό βάρος για αυτό το ύψος με ελαφρύ σκελετό είναι 58 κιλά. Εμένα βέβαια η διαιτολόγος που μου πήρε το ιστορικό μου είπε ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω το βάρος σταθερό κάτω από τα 62 κιλά. Οπότε για μένα τα 62 είναι ιδανικά. Ψάξτο λίγο μήπως αυτός ο πολύ χαμηλός στόχος σου κάνει τελικά κακό. Καλή συνέχεια στη νέα σου προσπάθεια, και μπράβο για άλλη μία φορά για την εξαιρετική πορεία σου.....

----------


## gourounaki_ed

marulaki απο π ξερουμε αν ο σκελετος μας ειναι βαρυς?εγω π.χ εχω χοντρα κοκαλα και πολι γερα ειμαι βαρυκοκαλη ?

----------


## Μάρω_ed

@smile002
Πολύ καλά τα γράφεις και δεν θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηρίσω το ύφος σου "διδακτικό". Περισσότερο φιλικό μου φαίνεται.

@alalumaki
Το 55-59 που γράφω είναι ενδεικτικό. Ας φτάσω με το καλό τα 59 και θα δώ αν μου αρέσω έτσι θα σταματήσω εκεί, αλλιώς θα προσπαθήσω σιγά-σιγά για πιό κάτω και όπου νοιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου θα σταματήσω.
Προς το παρόν και στα 64 καλά νοιώθω, μπορώ να φοράω ότι θέλω πιά, αλλά κι άλλα 5 κιλάκια κάτω θα με βοηθήσουν στο να νοιώθω ακόμα καλύτερα. Γιατί τώρα έχω το άγχος να μην ξαναφτάσω τα 70 και βάλε.
Το 70 είναι πολύ κοντά με το 64 !!!!!
(δεν θα ξεχάσω το πάρτυ που έκανα όταν έφτασα τα 69... είχα σιχαθεί να βλέπω τον αριθμό 7 μπροστά στα κιλά μου!!!!)

----------


## smile002

Μάρω πρώτον 6 κιλά όταν είσαι κανονική είναι αξιοπρόσεκτη διαφορά (64-70) πόσω μάλλον με το 70++

Δεύτερον, γιατί νιώθεις καλύτερα με το να κατεβαίνουν τα κιλά, εφόσον και τώρα φοράς ότι θέλεις και σύμφωνα με το ύψος σου είσαι φυσιολογική?

Τρίτον και τελευταίο, αν δεν υπήρχε η ζυγαριά (σ' έναν τέλειο κόσμο), και έβλεπες απλά τον εατό σου στον καθρέφτη, θα σε ένοιαζε να χάσεις κι άλλα κιλά ή θα προσπαθούσες να συντηρηθείς σε αυτά?

Υ.Γ.: Το ύφος ήταν και θα παραμείνει φιλικο ;) 

Φιλιά!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Smile μου, το ξέρω ότι τα 6 κιλά είναι αξιοπρόσεκτη διαφορά... το βλέπω όταν τα παίρνω !!!!

Κι αν δεν υπήρχαν ζυγαριές κι έβλεπα τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη, θα ήθελα να χάσω ακόμα περισσότερα κιλά. Δεν με ικανοποιεί ακόμα η εικόνα μου (χωρίς ρούχα) στον καθρέφτη. Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα είναι η κοιλιά. Και πραγματικά νοιώθω ότι τα 5-6 παραπανίσια κιλά τα έχω μόνο εκεί. Πουθενά αλλού!!!
Αυτό που με κρατάει τώρα και δεν έχω τρελλαθεί στη δίαιτα, είναι η ζυγαριά που μου δείχνει ότι η αναλογία ύψους / βάρους / ΔΜΣ / νερού (ηλεκτρονική) είναι στα υψηλότερα φυσιολογικά όρια....
Αν καταφέρω να μειώσω λίγο ακόμα βάρος / ΔΜΣ (αφού δεν μπορώ να ψηλώσω !!!!) κρατώντας το νερό στα ίδια όρια θα είμαι πολύ καλά.
Για παράδειγμα σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα μόλις ξύπνησα κιλά και ΔΜΣ ήταν σταθερά τα ίδια, ενώ το νερό ήταν 53,1 (με ελάχιστο όριο το 48 μέγιστο το 55). Αρα δεν χάνω υγρά... Ποτέ δεν έχω πέσει κάτω απο 52 στο νερό, γιατί πίνω 2-3 λίτρα την ημέρα.

----------


## alalumaki

Μάρω μου σε καταλαβαίνω, ήμουν πολλά χρόνια στα 64 κιλά με 1.66 ύψος και ένοιωθα γεματούλα και πάντα ήθελα να πάω 59. Καλά κάνεις και το προσπαθείς και έχεις δίκιο το 64 μπορεί να γίνει 70 σε ένα μήνα άνετα. Εγώ μόνο μία φορά στη ζωή μου στα 25 είχα πάει 59 για ένα καλοκαίρι (2 μήνες) και πέταγα ήμουν πανευτυχής δεν μου έφταιγε τίποτα...... Καλή συνέχεια και είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα τα καταφέρεις..... σε ζηλεύω (καλοπροαίρετα) γιατί ήσουν εκεί που ήμουν και έφτασες εκεί που θέλω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smile002

Μάρω μου,

όσον αφορά τα υγρά που λες ούτε εγώ χάνω, γιατί όταν έπινα νερό κ έτρεχα στη ζυγαριά (που αν κ ηλεκτρονική δεν έδειχνε νερό ΔΜΣ αλλά μόνο κιλά) με έδειχνε πολύ βαρύτερη ακόμα κ το πρωί ενώ όλη μέρα μπορεί να είχα πιει μόνο νερό.Οπότε σταδιακά κατέληξα να μην πίνω ούτε νερό εκτός από μια γουλια με κατι βιταμίνες το βράδυ που δεν επηρέαζε τη ζυγαριά. και να φανταστείς ότι πάντα ήμουν με ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό στο χέρι...
Κατά την ταπεινη μου γνώμη ωστόσο, υπάρχει μια α' εξάρτηση απο τη ζυγαριά (εγω πλεον ζυγιζομαι σπανια επειδη πρεπει να βλεπω αν εχει αποτελεσμα η διατροφη που κανω αλλιως θα την ειχα σπασει ηδη)
Επισης, εχεις σκεφτει αν αυτη η επιθυμια σου να χανεις οφειλεται σε λογους που αφορουν καθαρα την εμφανιση?Η μηπως εξαιτιας κ της δυσκολης φασης που διαβασα οτι περασες προσφατα προσπαθεις να αποκτησεις ελεγχο στη ζωη σου (οπως εκανα εγω ΥΠΟΣΕΙΝΗΔΗΤΑ οταν περασα μια κριση) η να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου οτι αξιζεις κ οτι εισαι δυνατη μεσω αυτης της διαδικασιας?


Φιλια!

----------


## alalumaki

Αυτές οι ζυγαριές που σου μετράνε το λίπος, νερό, κλπ. είναι αξιόπιστες? Εχετε να προτίνεται καμία καλή μάρκα?

----------


## smile002

εμενα tefal ητανε αλλα εδειχνε κιλα γραμμαρια μονο..βασικα πρωτη φορα ακουσα για ζυγαρια που μετρα μεχρι κ το νερο... :S

----------


## Μάρω_ed

@alalumaki 
Εγώ όμως που πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη (35 χρονών - 1,66 ύψος - 48 κιλά και μετά απο μία εγκυμοσύνη!!!) ακόμα και στα 64 που είμαι τώρα νοιώθω σαν αγελάδα. Αυτό το βάρος είχα όταν μπήκα στο μαιευτήριο για να γεννήσω. 65 κιλά ήμουν.
Γι' αυτό θέλω να φτάσω τα 59 τουλάχιστον και βλέπουμε.

Η δική μου ζυγαριά είναι μάρκας UNITED, νομίζω δεν είναι απο τις γνωστές αλλά ήταν η μόνη που τα είχε αυτά σε λογική τιμή. Απο τον Κωτσόβολο την πήρα πέρσυ τέτοια εποχή και άν θυμάμαι καλά έκανε κάπου 40 ?.

@smile002
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι πάντα πρωί, γιατί έτσι έχω ακούσει ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε. (τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό εφαρμόζω έναν κανόνα).
Αυτό που ρωτάς στο τέλος της απάντησής σου δεν το έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμα. 
Είναι αλήθεια ότι ήθελα να βελτιώσω την εμφάνισή μου (γι' αυτό προσπαθώ να χάσω κιλά τόσα χρόνια τώρα).
Δεν είναι αλήθεια όμως ότι ήθελα να αποδείξω ότι είμαι δυνατή. Αυτό το ήξερα και το ξέρουν και οι άλλοι. Οπότε δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα σε κανέναν. Ξέρω τη δύναμή μου και δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη.
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είχα χάσει τον έλεγχο της ζωής μου, αν το αναγνώρισα υποσυνείδητα και αν υποσυνείδητα μπήκα σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Ακόμη το ψάχνω.

----------


## smile002

Μάρω,
όσον αφορά τη δύναμή σου δεν την αμφισβήτησα αλλά κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να την αμφισβητούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι όσο αξιοθαύμαστη κ αν μπορεί να είναι (κ έτσι φυσικά αδυνατούμε κ να την αξιοποιήσουμε)
είναι καλό που το ψάχνεις αυτό που λες γιατί θα σε βοηθήσει κ ίσως η σχέση σου με το φαγητό κ την εμφάνιση αλλάξει λίγο.τουλάχιστον εγώ όταν το ανακάλυψα αυτό και άλλα συνυφασμένα αίτια/παράγοντες του είδα απο άλλη οπτικη γωνια τα πραγματα κ πιο ξεκαθαρα
σιγουρο ειναι οτι πολλα ψυχολογικα μας βγαινουν σωματικα κ ποικιλλοτροπως (απο το αγχος ως μια ασχημη εμπειρια)

----------


## rdk

kalhspera.
epasxa apo neurikh anoreksia apo ta 12 mexri kai ta 15 mou.
pote mou den eixa thelish na xasw koila dioti hmoun idei adunath kai sthn efivia mou htan to teleuteo pou me endiefere.To mono pou htan sugouro einai pws ola ksekinisan apo katathlipsh.
Exasa th mhtera mou sta 8 mou xronia.Sta 10 mou o pateras mou ta eftiakse me mia gunaika me 2 kores kai dustixws h sigkekrimenh gunaika den htan kai o kalhteros anthrwpos kai o pateras mou olo douleue xwreis na ton endiaferei h dikia mou zwh.
H sigkekrimenh gunaika gnorize pws epasxa apo anoreksia dioti evlepe pws den etroga to faghto spiti mou, me eixe piash na kanw emeto kai episeis h megalh apolia varous.Pote den eipe tipota ston patera mou antithetos emena me korohdeue gia mia asthenia pou den gnoriza kan (dioti tote den enimeromastan opws h torinh genia) kai me ekane eksalh dioti den iksera ti tha mou sinevene.
Eixa akoush polles fores filous apo to sxolio na mou lene pws exw xash koila alla auto htan mono sthn arxh giati meta me sinithisane.
Den thimamai ti etroga kai an etroga dioti opws eipa kai sthn arxh den htan o skopos mou.Apla to faghto htan to teleuteo pragma pou me apasxolouse.
Mazoi me thn anoreksia eixa kai tashs na ponaw ton eauto mou me to na xarakonomai kai na exw taseis autoktonias.Sta 15 mou o organismos mou den antekse alo kai arxisane polles lupothimies mexri pou mporousa kai na tis elenksw.
mexri pou lupothimisa mia mera ston dromo xwreis na mporw na to elenksw kai kateliksa na anoiksw ta matia mou sto nosokomeio.Oi giatroi to ktlvane dioti eixa ola ta digmata...luga malia nuxia se asximh katastash ktlp...
prwth fora meta apo xronia zigistika kai akoma thimamai ton arithmo 1.73 upsos me 38.34 koila.
sto spiti epikratouse ena xaos.Psuxologo pou den dexomoun na milisw ton patera mou na mh douleuei kai nane apo pano mou me ena pirouni sto xeri sxoleio den pigaina.Mexri pou h lush htan na me stiloun sth gallia se mia kliniki gia anoreksia kai voulimia.
Den tha pw perisotera oti auth h klinikh hsoun esoklisth kai eixes ekei psuxologous diatrofologous epagkelmaties.Htan oi poio duskolh 9 mhnes ths zwhs mou. Sthn arxh tous 3 mhnes den uphrxe kamia alagh pano pou kai oi geiatroi legane ston patera mou pws den mporoune na me kratisoune gt xanoun ton xrono tous.Meta ola alaksan giati ematha pws o pateras mou xwrise me th sugkekrimenh gunaika kai ithela poio polly apo pote na ginw kala kai na gurisw piso spiti.
Den mporw dustixws na perigrapsw perisotero auto pou eixa zish kai makari na mporousa giati isws na kataferna na vohthisw to kosmo pou vriskete se enan tetio kindino.Alla paidia den mporw na sas pw ti na kanete alla thelw na mou pite gt prepei na peksete me th ugeia sas gna xasete koila?
Agapiste ton eauto sas! eimai 1.77 64 koila kai mou aresei pou exw kampiles kai pou eimai ugiei kai niiothw omorfa!

----------

